# Yet Another Northern VA. Group Looking For Players!



## Cyronax (May 30, 2005)

Hi all, I am the DM of a long standing group that games in Alexandria, Va. Including myself, we number at 5 currently. We game on Sundays from about 1pm til 8pm (ish), generally about 3-4 times a month. Most of us are in our early and mid-twenties, with one player over thirty. I have many years experience as a DM, and I emphasize roleplay and combat, providing a variety of plots and adventures. 

We game in one of two locations located within walking distance of one of the Alexandria area Metros (Huntington metro and King Street metro). We alternate between the two periodically, and one of the locales will soon sport the much talked about hanging image projector  ...ahem... 'thingy' that helps create battle layouts for miniatures  (i'm not the one building it, but I was duly impressed by pics of one EnWorlder who built one already). 

Anyway, our group is currently wrapping up a long played 3.5 prewars Greyhawk campaign that is ending at 12th level. We're at a crossroads, either we're going start a new Greyhawk campaign formed around one of the characters (the rest of the PCs retired or died), or else we're going to start from scratch with new beginning level characters in a homebrew world.

Anyone interested?

C.I.D.


----------



## Lambda982 (Jun 16, 2005)

*I'm Interested*

I'd like to try your game. I'm been playing in a ongoing greyhawk campaign for years now and i'm interested in playing in a game closer to home. If it matters to you I'm male and approaching 30 and I'm well versed in the 3.5 rule set and have been playing since 1st Ed.

email me at dave 'AT' brinton 'DOT' net


----------



## MadScientist (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm interested in trying your game as well.  I'm an experienced DnD player and like a healthy mix of RP and combat.  Email me at burgiom@alum.rpi.edu


----------



## Cyronax (Jun 24, 2005)

MadScientist said:
			
		

> I'm interested in trying your game as well.  I'm an experienced DnD player and like a healthy mix of RP and combat.  Email me at burgiom@alum.rpi.edu




Thanks to both of you for your interest. I would love to start correspondence and exchange info. Lamba982 I sent you an email about the campaign and group (both on our typical June 'break'). Look forward to hearing back from you.

MadScientist I tried sending you a reply but I couldn't get a message through. Your provided address wasn't working. I dug your website though. You must be a calbire DM.  Please respond here, or email me at gmlope at hotmail dot ..... com

C.I.D.


----------



## Xath (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm interested as well.  The groups I'm currently in don't game as often as I'd like, so myself and one other player are looking for a new group.

Email me at gertiebarden "at" gmail "dot" com.

EDIT:  By the way, I'm female, age 20.  He's male, age 23.


----------



## Cyronax (Jul 1, 2005)

Xath, I sent you an email reply. Check your inbox!

C.I.D.


----------



## MadScientist (Jul 7, 2005)

Cyro I sent you an email.  Sorry for the bad address.


----------



## sorrin (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm interested in learning more.  My husband and I are looking for a group.  My email is sorrin@care2.com


----------



## Seonaid (Aug 17, 2005)

Still looking for players? I'm interested!


----------



## Felix (Aug 18, 2005)

Cyronax will give you free XP if you ply him with Diet soda and Yuengling.

And I recommend his game... he's a fair DM.


----------

